# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Histori te Maleve te Shqiptareve

## javan

_Me poshte do sjell pjese pjese perkthimin e kapitullit te nje libri te vitit 1900 me te dhena nga nje udhetim ne trojet Shqiptare. Ndonese pjesa e pare ngjan si perralle, mendoj se ka nje lidhje te brendshme figurative mes virtuteve te larta qe do perbejne  normat e sjelljes sociale e familiare te Shqiptareve,. Jane po keto virtyte, kodi I nderit dhe padurimi I te veirtytshmit qe po ashtu jane shfrytezuar nga popujt e tjere si themra e Akilit per te pergjunjur kete etni te madhe. Ky fat me gjase  pason ne tregimet e metejshme (Lekes se Madhe dhe Grekeve). Per kete arsye vendosa ta perkthej edhe pjesen e Ores.

Ne perfundim do vendos faqe te skanuara te ketij perkthimi me shenimet perkatese._ 

*-Ora e Ujit e Malit te Sharrit  
-Ardhja e Tribeve ne Europe para se te lindnin Detet, dhe si erdhen Greket e pare me anije  
-Perse Aleksandri i Madh lindi ne Emadhija dhe udhetimi i tij ne Maqedoni-*

Oret e ujit jane race shume e lashte tha plaku. Ato ishin ketu para oreve te pyllit. Nuk mendoj se kane mbetur shume prej tyre, dhe asnje burre ne kohen time, ose ne kohen kur jetoi babai im nuk i ka pare keto. Por shume kohe me pare, perpara se tribet e Shales, Shoshit dhe Pultit ishin themeluar ne Mirdite, ishte nje burre i tribes se tyre qe kapi nje ore. Eshte nje kenge shume e vjeter dhe pothuaj e harruar, por burri ishte nga Mali I Sharrit, dhe nuk arriti te behej mbret i gjithe botes vetem per tri dite. Ne kohen e babes tim ende kendohej ajo qe i kishte ngjare atij. E kam degjuar kete kenge kur isha femije, por tani i kam harruar fjalet. Me kujtohet vetem cfare ngjau.



Burri i Malit te Sharrit shkonte cdo dite per dru ne mal, dhe ne pyll ishte nje liqen i vogel por i kthjellte si qiell. Nuk e di pse shkoi; mbase te mblidhte gjethe per te ushqyer bagetine ne dimmer. Por ndodhi qe nje dite kur po punonte te shikonte nje vajze shume te bukur e cila ngriti koken nga ato ujera dhe shikoi me kujdes ne cdo drejtim. Ai qe i fshehur nga gjethet e uleta dhe ajo nuk e pa. Kur nuk pa njeri, ajo doli nga uji ne diell dhe vallezoi ne diell. Pasi kishte vallezuar sa deshi u kthye perseri ne uje. Burri i Sharrit ju afrua ujit te shikonte dhe ai qe i kthjellte si qielli.

Te nesermen ndoshi e njejta gje, edhe te nesermen dhe ne darken e dites se trete burri I malit te Sharrit shkon tek nje plake e urte dhe i tregon cfare kishte pare. Ai thote: Une dua ta marr kete vajze. Ne se nuk marr ate, nuk martohem me askend dhe nuk do bej djem. Me thuaj cfare te bej.
Gruaja e urte thote: Neser merr ne breh te liqenit nje pasqyte te argjendte dhe vendose perballe liqenit. Merr nje litar dhe lidhu me kurriz per nje trungu peme. Dhe rri aty pa levizur deri sa vajza te dale nga liqeni dh ete hyje perseri ne te. Pastaj ec dhe me trego se cfare pe.



Burri nga mali i Sharrit beri ashtu. Kur vajza del nga uji dhe dallon pasqyren, ajo shikohet ne te per nje kohe te gjate. Pastaj shikon burrin e Malit te Sharrit te lidhur per peme, dhe shpejt hyn ne uje. Ate dite ajo nuk vallezon.
Ne darke gruaja e vjeter tha: Mire.per tri dite do te besh cfare bere sot. Ne diten e trete, vendos para pasqyres  nje veshje mendafshi te bardhe e cila nuk ka te hapur pe rte future koken. Vajza do ta veshe me qellim qe te shihet ne pasyre. Por kur ajo te perpiqet te nxjerre koken dhe nuk do te mundet, atehere liro litaret dhe merre ne shtepine tende si nuse.
Gjithe cfare tha gruaja e urte qene me vend. Burri i malit te Sharrit e mori oren ne shtepi te tij si nuse, por kenga nuk mbaron me kete.

Plaku ndaloi per rregulluar nje cigare qe sapo kishte dredhur ne kutine e argjendte te duhanit. Per nje moment nje diell i dobet kaloi permes te carave te dritares ne forme shufrash te nditura pergjate qylymave shumengjyresh, e shkelqeu aty ketu ne dorezen e revolverit dhe zinxhirin e argjendte.
Kishte nje ecje-jake te vazhdueshme ne ballkonin e gjate jashte dritares, pasi pas njeres nga dyert e mbyllura, Patre Marjani po degjonte mekatet dhe jepte pendese.

Kjo eshte si nje histori e vjeter, gjysme e harruar thashe une. Me kujtohet, por vetem pasi e kam degjuar te tregohet.

----------


## landi45

e lezetshme

----------


## javan

Asht shum i buker I them plakut te vjeter. Cili eshte perfundimi i kenges?
Burri I Malit te Sharrit e mbajti ne shtepi oren e ujit, vazhdoi plaku, dhe ajo ishte gruaja e tij. Per gjashte muaj ai qe i gezuar, sepse ajo qe e bukur dhe e mire, por ai deshironte qe ajo te fliste. Dhe kur gjashte muaj te thjeshtesise dhe peruljes kaluan, e kishte ardhur koha qe ajo te qeshte dhe te gezohej ne shtepi te tij, ajo rrinte ne heshtje. Burri i Malit te Sharrit lodhej shume per te. Ai i solli lesh shume te holle qe ta tirrte, beri djepet me te bukura me figura kashesh, zogjsh dhe peshqish pasi e dinte qe ajo ishte e ujit. Por kur i dha leshin ajo nuk foli, dhe kur i dha djepet ajo qendroi ne heshtje. Ai i thote, Me thuaj cfare do, dhe mund ta bej per ty por ajo nuk u pergjigj. 


Ai shkoi ne pyll ne nje vend qe dinte, luftoi me bletet e egra dhe I solli mjalte, dhe ajo e hengri mjaltin duke buzeqeshur, por perseri nuk foli. Ai beri edhe gjera te tjera te cilat nuk me kujtohen;ai beri cdo gje qe mendja mun te shpike, qe ta bente ate te thyeje heshtjen, po ajo nuk foli. Shtepia e tij qe gjithmone e heshtur, dhe ai i merzitur. Kur djali u lindi, ajo e deshi femijen por nuk beri asnje zhurme kur femija lindi, ose kur e ushqente. Dhe pasi kishte kalur nje vit martese ai nuk mund ta duronte kete heshtje edhe me shume. Ai shkon tek gruaja e urte ta pyese si mund ta bente te flase gruan.


Gruaja plake mendohet dhe thote:  Vrit nje dele dhe merr fshikezen e saj dhe mbushe me gjak. Fshihe fshikezen ne djepin e femijes fshehurazi. Ne mbremje foli eger gruas dhe urdheroje te flase. Ne se ajo nuk pergjigjet, nxirr thiken dhe thuaji Flit, ose e vrava femijen. Ne se perseri nuk flet, prite fshikezen ne djep me thike. Kur te shohe gjak, gruaja jote do te flase.
Burri i malit te Sharrit me zemer te vrare e mendje te keqe ben si i kishte thene gruaja e mencur. I thote gruas Flit! dhe ajo rri ne heshtje. Ai zgjat doren ne djep, dhe i thote qe do vrase femijen, por ajo e shikon e tmerruar dhe rri ne heshtje. Atehere ai godet dhe gjaku pershkon mbulesat, e ajo flet.
Ajo foli me ngasherime dhe me ulerime. Ngriti djepin ne sup dhe tha, Po te kishe qene i duruar per tri dite me shume, une do te te kisha bere Mbret te Botes. Atehere ajo qau, dhe lotet e saj u bene shatervan dhe sahtervani mjegull, dhe mjegulla u davarit. Burri i malit te Sharrit nuk e pa me kurre gruan e tij, kurse femija vdiq brenda tri ditesh. Nuk e  di cfare i ndodhi burrit te malit te Sharrit.

Ne zhgenjimin tim, fola me shpejt se sa duhej, duke injoruar perkthimin e Rexhes. Po kjo nuk eshte Shqiptare, eshte Greke. Thashe une Me kujtohet ta kem lexuar shume vite me pare.

*Po, tha plaku me ironi. Eshte kenge Greke, aq greke sa edhe Leka  Madh.*

E falenderova plakun me ofendim, sepse Gegeve u rendon ne zemer fakti qe greket mbajen Janinen, dhe kujtimi I fshatrave te djegur dhe i Shqiptareve te prere te Epirit eshte vetem 6 vjecar. Nje nga ato kujtimet qe te djegin ne netet pa gjume. E shava veten, nderkohe qe zeri im u perpor te rregullonte gabimin e pakorigjueshme qe kisha bere me pare, duke pyetur Kush eshte Leka i Madh?

.Rexha u pergjigj: Nuk e di si e quani ju ne Anglisht. Leka i Madh ishte mbreti yne shume vjet me pare.

Leka I Madh? bertiti Frances. Aleksandri i Madh! Cfare po thone per te?

Burri i ri me fanelle te ushtrise Amerikane i cili nuk kishte pasur mendjen ne historine e ores, u qendroi ballas Aleksander Greku? perseriti. *Aleksandri nuk ishte Grek; ai ishte Shqiptar.*

*Do te thuash qe nena e tij ishte Shqiptare?* tha Frances.

Burri i ri nenqeshi me perbuzje. *Dhe mendon se i ati nuk ishte? Qe kur nje mbret Shiptar meron nje te huaj? Shqiptaret martohen me Shqiptare. Kur Filipi i Dyte u martua, ai mori nje grua nga populli i vet, por tjeter fis, si ka qene gjithnje zakoni. Guzojne Greket te thone qe Filipi qe Grek? Po te kishte qene Grek asnje prijes Shqiptar nuk do i kishte dhene te bijen per nuse. Edhe atehere ne Malesoret i perbuznim Greket.*

Por Filipi i Maqedonise ishte Maqedonas thashe me ze te dobet. Apo nuk qe Maqedonas? Maqedonasit nuk ishin Shqiptare, apo ishin?

Pyet plakun cfare di per Leken e Madh, Rexhe  thote Frances. Por plaku qe kishte rene ne te thella duke tehequr qelibarin ne goje me buze pa dhembe, ende po zhbirilonte tek kenga e burrit nga mali i Sharrit.

 *Gjerat qe te shpjegova qe kane ndodhur i perkasin nje fisi Shqiptar te malit te Sharrit. Tha ai. Kjo kenge eshte kenduar nga Malesoret qe nga dita kur ka ndodhur e deri ne diten kur im ate u be burre. Greket jane njerez te vegjel qe bejne pyetje, dhe qe kane luajtur me letra e me shkrime qe kur erdhen per here te pare ne brigjet tona me anijet e veta, shume kohe me pare- qindra qindra vjet para se te vinin Romaket. Ne i strehuam, i lejuam te vijne ne brigjet tona, i lejuam te vijne nga detet e ftohta dhe te qendrojne ne tokat tona, dhe ata jane miq qe vjedhin nga i zoti i shtepise. Ata kane vrare njerezit tane; na kane marre Janinen. Le te mos i prekin kenget tona dhe mbreterit tane. Greket! tha ai nen ze. Do na kerkojne edhe malin e Shoshit se shpejti!*

Ngazellimi me drodhi gishtat sa qe shkrimi me humbi uniformitetin. Fletorja e lagur prej shiut dhe e thare evokon vetem nje kristal te fontanes se pikturuar nga plaku ne musgun e ngrohte te shtepise se Sadir Lukes, shiu qe rreshket mbi cati, zhurma e lehte e opingave qe shkojne per konfesion tek gjunjet e Patre Marjanit.

*Greket erdhen ne brigjet tuaja?* thashe per te cytur plakun te vazhdoje. Por eshte shkruar ne libra se ata erdhen nga tokat qe lagen nga Danubi, nga lumi qe rrjedh nga Beogradi  ne Det te Zi. Eshte shkruar se ata zbriten poshte ne Ballkan per te ndertuar qytete te medha e te bukura ne brigjet e Egjeut. Dhe askush nuk shkruan per Shqiptaret. *Nga erdhen Shqiptaret?*

Kjo pyetje krijoi nje habi te perceptueshme. Syte ngjyre lajthie e ngjyre blu, te gjithe u kthyen nga une me habi. Nje meso burre qe kishte ardhur nga dhoma e konfesionit per te vendosur pushken e tij me te tjerat prane oxhakut dhe per te dredhur nje cigare, ndaloi me cigaren pergjysem dhe me shikoi. Nuk eshte shkruar aty (ne libra-shenim i javan) se nga erdhen Shqiptaret? tha ai, me nje ton te shtangur. Por sigurisht tere bota e di se nga vijne Shqiptaret.

E sigurova se eshte shkruar vetem qe Greket kur erdhen gjeten disa fise te egra te popujve te Europes te cilet vdiqen kur njerezit qe ekzistojne sot erdhen- Ndalova qe ti jap disa informata rreth migrimeve te arianeve nga India, te cilet vdiqen u thashe kur civilizimi sotem erdhi. Dhe i pari civilizim qe Grek.

I porsardhuri mbaroi cigaren duke u menduar, e futi ne pipe, e ndezi me nje thengjill dhe i permblodhi mendimet e veta me nje proverb Shqiptar. Eshte e vertete, tha, qe vetem luga e di se ku eshte tasi.

Dhe kur ne flasim per Greket, tha nje prijes tjeter, Le te kujtojme thenien e te pareve tane: Pema i thote sopates, Perse me pret, une nuk te kam bere gje. E sopata pergjigjet, Ti me dhe drurin per te bere bishtin.

Zemerimi i plakut ishte shuar. Ai na shikoi me keqardhje, si ata qe ofendojne sepse jane injorante. Ne se Amerikanet duan te dijne cfare kemi mesuar ne nga baballaret tane, te cilet mesuan nga baballaret e tyre, dhe keta nga baballaret e bababallareve te tyre, une flas. Tha ai. *Te gjitha keto gjera jane shume te vjetra, dhe asgje nuk eshte shkruar ne libra, prandaj jane te verteta*. Une jam nje burre plak, dhe kam pare qe kur njerezit shkojne poshte ne qytete per te mesuar cfare ka ne libra ata kthehen dhe perbuzin urtesine e baballareve te tyre dhe nuk mbajne mend asgje prej saj, ata flasin gjepura, fjale qe nuk pajtohen me njera tjetren (_behet fjale qe faktet historike nuk perputhen ne libra-shenim i javan_). Por gjerat qe nje njeri i di sepse i ka pare (_ky eshte tipari themelor i karakterit shqiptar  Flit te Verteten dhe beso ne fjalen e Burrit te Beses. Sot kjo eshte zevendesuar me ndarjen ne libra shkencore dhe fictive, kunderthenie dhe pasthenie, sepse besa/e verteta nuk jane tipare te cdo populli/njeriu shenim i javan_), gjerat qe ai mendon kur ecen udhes, ose rri prane zjarrit, keto nuk jane shume, por jane solide.  Pastaj kur nje burre ndihet i vetmuar ai u jep fjale ketyre gjerave, dhe fjalet behen kenge, dhe kenga qendron sic eshte thene, ne memorjen e atyre qe e degjojne. Si kenga e burrit te Malit te Sharrit. Keto gjera ne kenget tona jane per kete arsye te verteta, por asnje kenge nuk ka treguar kurre qe nje tjeter genjen.

----------


## javan

Tani eshte thene gjithnje ne kenget tona se Shqiptaret erdhen shume kohe me pare nga lindja, nga nje vend i shumepopulluar pas maleve te lindjes. Atehere nuk kishte uje ne Detin e Zi. Njerezit erdhen permes maleve dhe luginave ne shume tribe. Ishte vend ku jetonin shume kafshe te mira per tu ushqyer pas gjuetise. Keta njerez nuk quheshin atehere Shqiptare, por secila tribe kishte emrin e saj ate te prijesit- *keta njerez qe ishin baballaret e baballareve moren tere tokat nga lumi ne veri, qe rrejdh edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Beograd e deri tek fushat e jugut qe sot jane det.*

Nuk e di sa kohe jtuan aty para se luginat te beheshin det. *Ishte nje shi sic eshte shiu qe bie tani, dhe erdhi uje nha tak qe u bashkua me te. Dhe keshtu dolen dete ne Lindje e Perendim dhe ne Jug, dhe shume tribe, shume tribe te medha u mbyten ne te.* Gjyshi im ma ka treguar kete, dhe ai tha se ka qene nje kenge me emrat e gjithe triveve te humbura qe i hengri deti. Por gjyshi i gjyshit tim nuk e kishte degjuar ate kenge. Kenge te reja dalin cdo dite dhe te vjetrat harrohen, dhe ne kemi patur shume per te mbajtur zi qe kur tribet e harruara nuk ishin me njerez te gjalle.

++++++++

Shenim i javan: Pra Shqiptaret ne menyre te pagabuar mund te themi se kane populluar tokat ku jane sot, para permbytjes se madhe.

+++++++++++++++

Por duhet te kuptosh kete. Ishte pasi qe erdhen detrat, kur arriten Greket. Ata erdhen me anije permes detit, njerez te cuditshem qe nuk I kishim pae me perpara, qe flisnin nje gjuhe te cuditshme. Anijet e tyre erdhen ne birigjet ne Jug, baballaret tane nuk kishin pare anije. Baballaret e Shqiptareve qendruan ne male dhe i shikonin, pasatj shkuan poshte dhe u dhane dhurata. Nuk I vrame atehere kur qene pak dhe te dobet, dhe kur nuk kishte Pese Fuqi te Medha.

Greket ishin gjithnje njerez te dobet, pervec njeres tribe nga ata, emri I se ciles nuk me kujtohet. Kjo ishte nje tribe luftarake. Qe nga fillimi ata deshironin te rrinin dhe te mendonin, te flisnin dhe te shkruanin, dhe tI lexonin njeri tjetrit cfare kishin thene. Kjo i jepte kenaqesi.
Per kete arsye, tere njerezit e maleve qe deshironin kenaqesi te kesaj forme shkuan tek ata dhe mesuan si te shkruajne, dhe pasi mesuan, lexuan cfare kishin shkruar ata, dhe ne kete menyre koha kaloi dhe asnje kenge nuk u kendua per ta. Greket nuk erdhen ne male. Kur me se fundi malesoret shkuan poshte ne Greqi te kryesuar nga mbreti i tyre, nuk kishte me Greqi. Dhe per gjithe keto vite e vite nuk do kete Greqi ne se 5 Fuqite i heqin duart nga Ballkani.

Leka i Madh nuk ishte burre i urte si i jati, por ishte prijes e luftetar, dhe udheheqes luftetaresh te medhenj tha ai. 

Ishin 21 mbreter para babes se tij, te cilet qeverisnin tere fiset nga Deti I Zi ne Adriatik, ne veri te tribeve Greke. Mbreteria ishte ndertuar nga 1.Karanna, i cili ishte mbret i huaj prej brigjeve lindore te Detit te Zi. Ai erdhi nga pertej detit dhe unifikoi mbreterine. Kryeqyteti qe Emadhija. 

Pas atij ishin keta mbreter: 
2.Cenua 
3.Trimi 
4.Perdika 
5.Argua
6.Filip 
7.Ajeropi

dhe Ajeropi qe mbreti i pare familja e te cilit ishte komplet gjak i paster si ai i stergjysheve tane te ardhur nga lindja. Pas ketij vijne keta mbreter: 

8.Alqeti djale i Ajeropit;
9.Aminti dale i Asqetit aleat i Darius mbertit te Persise. 
10.Leka, djale i Amintit; 
11.Perdika i Dyte, djali i djalit te Perdikes;
12.Arqelloja i Dyte, djale i Arqellos; 
13.Armint i dyte, djale i Arqellos se Dyte;
14.Pafsania i cili qe i huaj;
15.Armint i Trete djale i Armintit te Dyte;
16.Leke i Dyte, djale i Armintit te Trete; 
17.Ptoleomeja qe ishte i huaj;
18.Perdika i Trete i familjes se Perdikes; 
19.Armint i Katert djale i Lekes se Dyte
20.Leka i Madh djale i Filipit te Dyte
21.Pas Lekes se Madhe kemi Filipin e Trete

Ketu e nderpreme gjenealogjine pasi deshironim te mesonim me shume mbi Leken e Madh dhe harruam te kthehemi perseri ne kete pike.

"*Leka i Madh lindi ne Emadhija, ne Mat*." filloi plaku, dhe u nderpre nga tre pasthirrma.

 Ne ate kohe ishin dy kryeqytete te Mbreterise se Bashkuar tha plaku Ishte Pela, mes Selanikut dhe Manastirit, dhe ishte Emadhija, kryeqyteti i vjeter, qe shtrihej ne luginen qe sot eshte Mati. Ne Pele dhe ne Emadhija Filipi i Dyte kishte shtepi te medha, dhe disa here rrinte ne Pele dhe disa here ne Emadhi. Kishte mosmarreveshje mes Filipit te Dyte dhe gruas se tij, sepse ajo e donte Emdhine dhe nuk donte te shkone me te ne Pela. Ajo shkoi, eshte e vertete, por nuk donte. Po ashtu kishte mosmarreveshje mes tyre per shkak te nje gruaje greke ne Pela. Nuk e di ate kenge, por mendoj se kjo ishte marrezi dhe budallallek, pasi Filipi i Dyte qe burre i mire dhe mbret i urte. Por kjo eshte e vertete, qe para se Leka i Madh te lindte, nena e tij e la Pelen dheierdhi ne qytetin e saj Emadhija, dhe eshte Emadhija aty ku lindi Leka i Madh. Ai hipi ne nje kale kur shkoi ne Pele per te paren here, dhe Filipi i Dyte erdhi nga Pela qe ta takonte, dhe pikerisht nga kurrizi i kalit e ka pare Leka i Madh per here te pare te jatin.

Thuhet s ekur kur Leka i madh kaleroi nga Emadhija me nenen e vete dhe shume prijes malesore, ata kaluan luginene Bulqis, ku ka shume burime dhe ujera te cuditshme, dhe se kaluan permes pyllit-ne ate kohe kishte nje pyll te meadh ne Bulqis, ku tani jane fusah gruri-ata ndalojne ne nje burim, ne ate vend ku guret e medhenj rrine ne rresht. Ata degjuan tingellimen e nje kenge ne nje gjuhe te panjohur, por fundin e kenges e kuptuan dhe kenga thoshte, Tungjatjeta Leke, bir i Filipit te Dyte, Mbret i Botes (*ky paragraph shoqerohet me shenime per Bulqizen dhe burimin te cilat do ti vendos ne fund- shenim i javan)

Filipi i Dyte ishte shume krenar per djalin e vet, dhe krenaria e coi ne nje budallallek te madh per nje mbret te mire e te urte. Ai tha se do ta bente Leken e madh mbret te botes, dhe kjo ishte mire mjaft, por ai shtoi se mbreti i botes duhet te ishte me i mesuar se ai vete. Ndersa te gjithe burrat e vjeter qe i kane studjuar menyrat e botes e dine qe duke qene i fuqishem e i pameshirshem nje burre behet i pushtetshem, te jete shume i mesuar e ben nje burre te enderroje dhe te hezitoje. Ne krenarine dhe verberine e tij, Filipi i Dyte dergoi ne Greqi per nje Shqiptar qe kishte mesuar menyrat e Grekeve, dhe ketij burri i dha dalin qe tI mesoje librat.

Vertet, kjo eshte teper! tha Alex. Aristoteli nje Shqiptar?

Po, vazhdoi burri plak duke hequr qelibarin nga goja dhe dhe duke ju pergjigjur qetesisht tingellimit te atij emri, emri i tij ishte Aristotel, dhe ai ishte nga fisi i Ajeropit, baba i tij kishte shkuar ne nje fshat te Maqedonise dhe qe bere tregtar. Me qe ishte I pasur, ai e dergoi te birin, i cili ishte me i dhene pas mendimit se sa pas veprimit, te mesoje menyrat Greke te mendimit. Dhe ishte pikerisht ky burre qe ju soll Filipit te Dyte per t'i mesuar te birin, nderkohe qe mund te kishin qene shume prijes malesore te cilt mund ti kishin treguar atij si te behej nje burre dhe udheheqes burrash.

Ne fund te kesaj eshte qe Leka i Madh behet mbret i botes. Eshte kjo e shkruar ne libra? Po? A thuhet po ashtu se se ai u be mbret i botes prej prijesave Malesore qe i donin te jatin, dhe se Leka i Madh vete nuk ishte burre, apo udheheqes burrash? A thuhet qe Malesoret u kthyen ne malet e tyre pasi e kishin ndjekur Leken e Madh deri ne fund te botes, dhe kenduan nje kenge ku thuhet se ishte mire qe Filipi Dyte kishte mbyllur syte pergjithmone qe te mos derdhte lot turpi per djalin e vet? A thuhet gje per demin qe i eshte bere Shqiptareve nga nje burre qe kishte shkuar ne qytet per te mesuar menyrat Greke, dhe se si te perbuze njerezit e vet?

Jo, I thashe, nuk eshte shkruar tamam ashtu.

Por kishte reaksion nga disa, qe si Shqiptare ishin krenare per Leken e Madh, dhe nuk i pelqyen sulmet ndaj mbretit te tyre me te njohur, dhe te tjere qe i jepnin te drejte plakut. Por te tera pushuan me hyrjen e Patre Marjanit, fytyra e zbehte dhe e ndezur, dhe zeri i bute na solli perseri ne te tashmen.

-vazhdon-

----------


## javan

Kjo liste e Mbreterve te Maqedonise vjen nga http://www.historyofmacedonia.org/An...Macedonia.html

Po e vendos per efekt krahasimi:

Kings of Macedonia


    1. Caranus 
    2. Perdiccas I  
    3. Argaeus I  
    4. Philip I 
    5. Aeropus I 
    6. Alcetas 
    7. Amyntas I (c. -497) 
    8. Alexander I (c. 497-454) 
    9. Perdiccas II (c. 454-413) 
    10.Archelaus (413-399) 
    11.Orestes (399-396) 
    12.Aeropus II (396-393) 
    13.Pausanias (393) 
    14.Amyntas II the Little (393) 
    15.Amyntas III (392-370) 
    16.Argaeus II (370) 
    17.Alexander II (370-368) 
    18.Ptolemy Alorus (368-365) 
    19.Perdiccas III (365-359) 
    20.Philip II (359-336) 
    21.Alexander III the Great (336-323) 
    22.Philip III Arrhidaeus (323-317) 

    Alexander IV (323-310) 

    Cassander (307-297) 

    Philip IV (297) 

    Antipater (297-294) 

    Alexander V (297-294) 

    Demetrius I Poliorcetes (294-288) 

    Pyrrhus (288-287) 

    Lysimachus (288-281) 

    Ptolemy Ceraunus (281-279) 

    Meleager (279) 

    Antipater II (279) 

    Antigonus II Gonatas (277-239) 

    Demetrius II (239-229) 

    Antigonus III Doson (229-222) 

    Philip V (222-179) 

    Perseus (179-168)

----------


## Kreksi

Me kete stil ky liber i juaji besoj se do jete Best Sellers !
Imagjino se kur te perkthehet edhe ne frengjishte, do plasin grkofonet ne vend, do gjuhen ketu ne Senë...e nga stami Kadare do ua beje atyre: goodbay !

Une do jem i pari qe do ta blej kete liber javan, lexohet me nje frym dhe mezi po pres neser te lexoj  vijimin e ketij rrefimi  me nje stil mahnites qe fillon sikur nje prrallë e lashtë e shkon duke u zgjeruar si lumi Amazon  me tribet e fshehura ne malet per rrethe tij, te shpie ne kohe te lashta ky rrefimi yt i kendshem, se di se si te ju falenderoj ndryshe, gzohem qe jam gjelle dhe pata rastin pas shume vitesh te lexoja diçka te jashtezakonshme, nje kryeveper e pa krahasueshme ne nje shqipe perfekte, edhe njhere Ju pergezoj i nderuari javan, urime !

----------


## javan

Kreksi, sic eshte thene ne postimin hyres te kesaj teme, libri nuk eshte i imi. Une po bej vec perkthimin.

----------


## javan

Ne listen e mbreterve te Emadhise me kane shpetura pa permendur dy mbreter (Arqellon dhe Orestin). Ne pamundesi pe rte korriguar postimin me lart, ju lutem referojuni kesaj liste e cila eshte e sakte dhe e pare ne menyre krahasimore me historikun maqedonas.

"DINASTIA MAQEDONE SIPAS
MALEVE TE SHQIPERISE"

1. Caranus 
2.Cenua
3.Trimi
4.Perdika
5.Argua
6.Filip
7.Ajeropi
8.Alqeti djale i Ajeropit;
9.Aminti dale i Asqetit aleat i Darius mbretit te Persise.
10.Leka, djale i Amintit;
11.Perdika i Dyte, djali i djalit te Perdikes;
12.Arqelloja djale i Lekes
13. Oresti, djale I Perdikes se Dyte
14.Arqelloja i Dyte, djale i Arqellos;
15.Armint i dyte, djale i Arqellos se Dyte;
16.Pafsania i cili qe i huaj;
17.Armint i Trete djale i Armintit te Dyte;
NA
18.Leke i Dyte, djale i Armintit te Trete;
19.Ptoleomeja qe ishte i huaj;
20.Perdika i Trete i familjes se Perdikes;
21.Armint i Katert djale i Lekes se Dyte
22.Filipi I Dyte djale i Lekes se Dyte
20.Leka i Madh djale i Filipit te Dyte
23.Pas Lekes se Madhe kemi Filipin e Trete…

a)Dinastia Maqedone e njohur duket se ka parametra te pasakte datimi.
b)Asaj i mungojne mbreterit 2 & 3 (Cenua & Trimi). 
c)Ne vend te 14. Arqellos se Dyte, djale i Arqellos ka 12.Ajeropi II 
d)Rendi i 14. Armint i Dyte, djale i Arqellos se Dyte dhe 15. Pafsanes, mbret i huaj eshte i permbysur. Pafsania vjen pas Armintit te Dyte ne historine e Maleve dhe jo e kunderta.
e)Historia e Maleve nuk ka mbret Argaeus II
f)Historia e sotme Maqedone nuk ka 21. Armint te Katert, djale te Lekes se Dyte.

----------


## javan

Atij (Patre Marjanit) ju dha vendi i nderit mes grigjes se vet, dhe Sadir Luka nga qoshja ku kishte qene duke biseduar me Perollin nxitoi t'i beje nje kafe me duart e tij patres. Kur grupi u ri-rregullua dhe u qetesua pasi i ishte pergjigjur pyetjeve te patre Marjanit per udhetimin tone dhe mengjesin, e pyeta ate ne se Aristoteli ishte Shqiptar. Ai tha, po. E pyeta per udhetimin e shqiptareve te pare dhe per ardhjen e grekeve me anije, dhe ai tha se beson qe keto histori jane te verteta. Eshte e cuditshme i thashe, qe historianet ne Perendim, dhe shkollaret Greke jane kaq te paudhezuar. Patre Marjani buzeqeshi.

"Te gjitha keto gjera jane te debatushme, sigurisht", tha ai, "dhe duhet mbajtur parasysh se jane Greket dhe Shqiptaret e Helenizuar qe shkruan te dhenat.Ne Shqiptaret nuk u kemi dhene asnje material shkollareve. Per me shume, eshte per t'u cuditur qe ata jane gabim rreth jetes se njerezve qe jetuan 30 shekuj me pare, nderkohe qe jane gabim edhe per kohen e tyre? Ne te njejtat libra ku thuhet qe Greket ishin barij te Danubit lexon qe shiptaret e sotem jane Muslimane, kacake, ose te dyja."

Kjo ishte e vertete dhe une heshta duke u mbeshtetur rehat ne jesteket pija duhan dhe shoja flaket qe dhembezoheshin ne zinxhiret e argjendte dhe kercenin nga kutite te cigareve tek dorezat e thikave me cdo levizje te lehte te trupave perqark nesh. Patre Marjan foli rreth mungese se rendesise te madhestise dhe te fajeve te Shqiptareve ne te kaluaren, per mengjesin e ri te lirise per Shqiperine qe kerkonte pergjegjesi dhe detyra, dhe rendesine e gjerave te perjetshme si miresia, fuqia, kurajo etj. qe i jane dhene njeriut nga Zoti per t'i perdorur. Sepse, tha ai, thika ne kellef nuk pret gjethe per te ushqyer tufen, dhe miresia e njeriut kur nuk perdoret per ata qe e rrethojne behet nje thike e ndryshkur per te cilen nuk ka dobi askush.

.....(po kaloj disa paragrafe pershkrues qe nuk shtojne vlere ne kete teme- shenim i javan)...

...Pas shume lutjeve e bindem Sadir Luken te ulet me ne pasi ai nuk donte te thyente agjerimin e Lent (Ringjalljes se Krishtit, Pashka- shenim i javan)....
Sadiri fliste pak por fjalet e tij ishin te qelluara dhe te menduara mire. Nderkohe qe luget tona ne menyre ritmike zhyteshin ne supen e shijshme, ai tha se ceshtja e nje qeverie te mire ne Shqiperi varje nga menyra se si do te rregulloheshin kufijte, dhe Liga e Kombeve (Shqiperia sa po qe bere anetare ne ate qe sot eshte OKB- shenim i javan) flasin shuem dhe bejne pak. Dhe per te sqaruar kete mendim, ai tha se Liga perbehet nga njerez.

....ai tha se se cdo kufi, qofte edhe i padrejte eshte me mire se sa kjo zgjatje e pafund qe inkurajonte Serbin per te bere invazione te reja.

Nderkohe qe ne po pertypnim pulen e zier, ai tha se rreziku me i madh nuk eshte nga Serbia, e cila lufton me artileri, por nga Italia qe intrigon. Italia, se ciles i eshte premtuar Shqiperia e Jugut dhe pjesa me e madhe e Adriatikut Perendimor per ta shtyre t'u bashkohet Aleateve ne Luften e Madhe (LIB- shenim i javan), tani ndihet e mashtruar ne pagese, sepse u perndoq jashte Shqiperise nga Shqiptaret, dhe ju refuzua Fiume. Megjithekete, Italia ka autoritet nga Liga e Kombeve te pushtoje Shqiperine perseri ne se Shiptaret nuk jane ne gjendje te mbajne nje qeveri te qendrueshme. Italia atehere do te beje dy gjera; se pari, do te harxhoje para e municione per te ngjallur rebelim ne Shqiperi dheper te inkurajuar ndarjen e paskrupullt te Malit te Zi, Bosnjes dhe Kroacise; pasatj do te zhvilloje nje politike te jashtme agresive, prese cdo marreveshje me  Francen dhe Angline dhe hyje ne marreveshje me Jugo-Sllavine. Kur te ndodhe kjo, Italia dhe Serbia se bashku do te t'i bien ne shpine Shqiperise; cdo turbullire ne Ballkan do jete sinjal per kete.

Pula u hoq, dhe neve na sollen embelsira te vogla me krem te gatuara ne gjalp dhe te sherbyera me mjalte. Sadir Luka tha se e vetmja shpres eper paqe ne Ballkan eshte nje Federate, asgje tjeter nuk do i binde Fuqite Europiane dhe Turqine te lene Ballkanin rehat.
Eshte e vertete se per 15 shekuj Sllavet e kane sulmuar Shiparine dhe i kane shkeputur territore, eshte e vertete se rreth 1 milion Shqiptare viajne nden Serbin e Grekun sot, eshte e vertete se Shqiptaret e fituan luften per pavaresine e Greqise, dhe revolucionin e Xhon Turqve (turqit e rinj- shenim i javan)dhe revolucionin e tyre, vetem per te pare vendin e tyre te copetuar nga fqinjet dhe nga diplomacia Europiane. Por ne se eshte e mundur per Shqiperine e lire te jetoje, ajo do te jete nje udheheqese ne levizjen per nje federate ballkanike, dhe me shpenzimet e pershketa popujt e ballkanit do te zhvillojne tokat e minierat, fuqi hidrike dhe industriale dhe ne kohe rregullojne kufijte me ane te blerjeve te cilat kushtojne me lire se sa lufta.

Zgjidhja ishte kaq logjike sa per kete arsye mendova te hynte ne fantazi ne kulluar, sepse prej kohesh kam verejtur se punet ne jeten reale dhe logjika nuk kane gjera te perbashketa. Por e degjova me interes opinionin e Sadri Lukes, i cili vinte nga nje malesor Shqiptar, pantallonat e te cilit te theksuara me shirite te zinj tregonin qe ai rridhte nga nje tribe me e vjeter se sa historia vete."

FUND

----------


## javan

Libri nga eshte marre ekstrakti: "Peaks of Shala" i Rose Wilder Lane. 

Ajo eshte vajza e nje autoreje tjeter edhe me te njohur, Laura Ingalls Wilder. Kam pershtypjen se ka patur dikur nje teme per kete autore (Rose), e cila adopton femije shqiptare, ne forum.

Shenimet per burimin ne Bulqize ku piu uje eskorta e Aleksandrit gjate rruges nga Emadhija ne Pele.

----------


## Kreksi

Te pergezoj javan, na ke mundesuar te lexojmi ketu nje udhepershkrim nga nje autore amerikane me histori te pa degjuara nga autor te huaj.

Ju falemnderit, shendet

----------


## javan

Linku ne FSH me informacione rreth jetes se Rose Wilder Lane:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=1589020

----------


## javan

Letra/Roja i ndërmarrjes ishte me Universitetin e Kembrixhit….
26-07-2009 / Nga Pertefe Leka



E nis këtë shkrim nga një barcoletë që qarkullonte në Shkodër, por që kishte të vërteten në brendinë e vet: Një ekip i Komitetit te Partisë kishte vizituar një ndërmarrje në qytet. Ndërmjet të tjerave, ata kishin këshilluar, që punëtorët duhet t’u nënshtroheshin kurseve të kualifikimit për t’iu përgjigjur cilësisë së prodhimit. Drejtori i ndërmarrjes kishte thënë (sigurisht në intimitet dhe për humorin shkodran), se edhe rojen e kemi me Kembrixh, pale te tjerët...  Personazhi në fjalë ishte Rexhë Meta, i biri i Maleve të Kosovës, i  mbetur jetim dhe i adoptuar nga shkrimtarja e mirënjohur amerikane, Rose Wilder Lane. Ajo ka një jetë të pasur artistike, është autorja e dhjetra librave letrare e filozofikë, por mjaft e njohur edhe në publicistikë. Për të përshkruar jetën e saj duhet një studim i vecantë, por interesi ynë është të njohim atë pjesë, kur ajo erdhi ne Shqipëri dhe lidhjet e saj me Rexhë Metën. Për herë të parë Rose erdhi në Shqipëri në vitin 1921, me mision humanitar. Ajo ishte ngarkuar nga Kryqi i Kuq Amerikan të vezhgonte veprimtarinë e këtij misioni në Europë e Azi, pas ngjarjeve të Luftës së Parë Botërore, te cilat do te duhej t’i publikonte në Buletinin e Kryqit të Kuq. Në Shqipëri ajo erdhi me një grup punonjësish për të ndihmuar refugjatët nga Kosova dhe trojet shqiptare jashtë kufijve londinezë, të dëbuar me forcë nga serbët. Ata punuan me përkushtim në emër të “Komitetit për mbrojtjen e Kosovës”. Udhëtimin e parë e bëri në Veri të Shqipërisë, në Luginën e Shalës me qëllim për të hapur një rrjet shkollash në ato zona të thella. Grupin e shoqëronte edhe një djalë i ri i quajtur Rexhë Meta, i cili kishte ardhur me prindërit në Shkodër, pas dëbimeve masive. Vuthjani i vogël shpejt mbeti jetim dhe u mor nën mbrojtjen e Kryqit të Kuq Amerikan, i cili vepronte në Shqipërinë e Veriut. Ai në grupin e fëmijëve refugjatë ishte i dalluar, pasi në një kohë rekord kishte mësuar anglishten, paçka se nuk i ishte dhënë mundësia të vazhdonte rregullisht shkollën. Si përkthyes i Rose-s, ai e ndiqte hap pas hapi atë, sidomos në atë terren të veshtirë të Shalës ku nje ditë  asaj i rrëshqiti këmba dhe desh ra në humnerë, por guximi i djalit ia shpëtoi jetën. Rose ndihej e obliguar ndaj të riut Rexhë dhe i ofroi edhe një ndihmë me para. Ai, krenar sic ishte, i refuzoi duke i thënë: “Ju jeni gazetare, shkruani tani edhe për Shqipërinë!” (marrë nga Bora Meta, vajza e Rexhë Metës). Rose, e mahnitur nga sjellja fisnike e djalit, e adoptoi dhe e afeksionuar pas të birit bëri çmos që ta shkollonte. Fillimisht ajo e regjistroi në Shkollën Teknike Harry Fulltz, ku ai habiti personelin mësimor për arritjet e shpejta në të gjitha lëndët. Pastaj ajo vazhdoi të investonte për te edhe kur ai ishte student në Universitetin e Kembrixhit, ku emri i tij ështëi shkruar në Librin e Artë të këtij Universiteti. Ndërkohë Rose shkonte e vinte në Shqipëri dhe me lidhjet shpirtërore që kishte, vendosi të jetonte përgjithmonë në Tiranë, ku ajo ndërtoi dy shtëpi, një për vete dhe një për familjen e Rexhës, tashmë i martuar. Rose gëzonte se vajza e Rexhës mbante emrin BoraRose, që ajo ta kujtonte gjithmonë gjyshen amerikane.

Ngjarjet e luftës së dytë botërore i rrokullisen ëndrrat e Roses. Autoritet fashiste e internuan Rexhën me familje në kampet e përqendrimit në Itali si antifashist.b Më vonë, si anëtar i Lidhjes së Dyte të Prizrenit në Shkodër, komunistët e arrestojnë, nga ku ai  provoi kalvarin  e gjatë të vuajtjeve çnjerëzore. Rose e ndjeu shumë arrestimin e te birit nga komunistet, pasi kishte dëgjuar shumë për terrorin bolshevik, bile e kishte njohur nga afër, pasi qe me mision edhe në vendet e B.Sovjetik. Ajo bëri të gjitha përpjekjet për ta  shpëtuar djalin e saj, deri edhe te presidentet e Amerikës. Ajo i shkroi Bess Truman (gruaja e presidentit në ate kohë) dhe Herbert Hoover (ish-pres. i Amerikës)  për ta tërhequr djalin e saj nga Shqipëria. Pas shumë ndërhyrjesh, takimesh e letrash me personalitete të larta të politikës amerikane, Rose u këshillua nga familja e Rexhës që të mos vazhdonte ta kërkonte ate haptazi, pasi familja do të kishte edhe më shumë konseguenca. Atëhere Rose, ndoqi rrugën indirekte për t’u lidhur me gruan e Rexhës, Pertefen, e cila kishte studiuar tek Motrat Stigmatine. Përveç burgut të rëndë të burrit, asaj i kishin pushkatuar edhe vëllanë e vetëm, Bardhosh Danin. Kështu Rose, e tmerruar nga këto ngjarje, vuri në lëvizje miqtë e vet të Kryqit të Kuq që vepronin në Europë dhe mundi kështu të hynte në lidhje me familjen e Rexhës. Rose, derisa vdiq, nuk pushoi se kërkuari djalin e saj, sigurisht në mënyren më të fshehtë. Kur po i afrohej fundit te jetës, me 1968, ajo ia la amanet djalit te dytë të adoptuar, amerikanit Raxh (Roger Mac Bride) që të mbante lidhjet me familjen e vëllait në Shqipëri. Ishte viti 1990, kur Raxh mundi ta plotësonte amanetin e nanës Rose. Ai mundi të hynte në lidhje me vajzën e Rexhë Metës,  Bora Rosën dhe arriti ta tërhiqte me familje nga Italia, ku ajo ishte refugjate dhe e vendosi në Florida ku ajo jeton edhe sot.

Te gjitha, çfarë Rose ka parë dhe ka përjetuar  në Shqipëri, ajo i ka përshkruar ne veprën e vet “The Peaks of Shala” (Majat e Shalës) dhe në përmbledhjen e artikujve “Albanian Garden”. Vlen per t’u përmendur që edhe vepra e saj madhore “The discovery of Freedom” (Zbulimi i Lirisë) e ka marrë frymëzimin nga një ngjarje që ajo e përjetoi kur ishte me mision ne Malësitë e Veriut.

Shkrimet e saj janë   një dëshmi e gjallë për historinë e popullit tonë. Veprat e Rose Wilder Lane asnjëherë nuk u bënë të njohura gjatë periudhës së diktaturës. Ato nuk kishin më pak vlerë se ato te Durhamit, të Bajronit e të tjerëve të huaj që lartësuan vlerat e kombit tonë, kështu që edhe ajo s’i shpëtoi luftës së klasave. Por sot duhet evidentuar kontributi i Rose per Shqipërinë e shqiptarët, për ta përjetësuar me emrin e një shkolle, të një institucioni humanitar, të një sheshi a rruge që t’i mbetemi mirënjohës veprës së saj.

...

----------


## javan

+++++++++
Rose Wilder Lane: “Unë u futa në zyrën e Ahmet Beut e përgatitur të shkëmbej format e përpunuara të kortezisë së malit dhe të shoh Ahmetin. Asgjë më tepër. Zyra ishte e zhveshur. Nuk kishte mobilje të rënda, po kështu as qilima. Aty ishte një dysheme e ftohtë, muret bosh, një tavolinë druri e palyer dhe Ahmeti. Ai ishte i mprehtë, depërtues, energjik, kontrollonte mjaft mirë veten e tij dhe imponues. Kjo ishte përshtypja e parë. Përshtypja e dytë ishte se ai ishte burri i veshur më mirë, në një këndvështrim europian, që kisha parë ndonjëherë. Ishte veshur si ndonjë biznesmen i sukseshëm amerikan, i cili i jepte kartabianke një rrobaqepësi të mirë dhe nuk interesohej më për veshjen. Ai u ngrit dhe më tha: “tungjatjeta” dhe ndërsa tha këtë më pa mua ashtu si një shkencëtar shikon në gypin e mikroskopit. Pastaj më ofroi një karrike, u ul dhe shtoi: “A mund të jem në shërbimin tuaj zonjë?” U shokova aq shumë sa m’u errësua mendja. Pastaj i thashë se doja të vizitoja Matin dhe Mirditën. Ahmeti më ofroi një cigare dhe ma ndezi atë, ndërsa mendja ime u mobilizua mjaft pasi pashë se ai kërkonte kohë për të dhënë përgjigjen e tij. Sytë tanë u takuan kur e falënderova për cigaren dhe pashë se ai e kishte kuptuar që unë e dija pse ai ishte hezituar. Në ato çaste m’u duk vetja idiote dhe u përpoqa ta ndërroj temën e bisedimit. Por ai tha: “Tani Shqipëria po kalon një kohë të vështirë zonjë. Unë nuk mund t’u them juve nëse mund të shkoni në male apo jo. Nuk mund të diskutoj me ju sot për vështirësitë tona. Pas dhjetë ditësh ato do të mbyllen. Unë do t’u kërkoj të prisni dhjetë ditë, ndoshta më pak, sigurisht jo më shumë se dhjetë ditë. Pastaj, nëse ju do të vini të më takoni përsëri, atëherë do t’u tregoj gjithçka që dëshironi të dini. Nëse është e mundur që ju të shkoni në male, sigurisht do të shkoni si mike e qeverisë shqiptare”. Libri i saj për Shqipërinë, “The Peaks of Shala” (Majat e Shales), brenda pak kohëve u ribotua tri herë në Angli, Francë dhe Amerikë. Shtypi i kohës, ai amerikan dhe anglez e përcolli veprën me tituj si “*Një shkrimtare amerikane thotë se mendja e shqiptarëve kur të zhvillohet do të bëjë çudira”*, “Rose W, Lane i tregon botës fisnikërinë e shqiptarëve”, etj.

----------


## Kreksi

Pershendetje javan, 

Vertete eshte nje zbulim per mua.
Megjithese ne frengjishte ende nuk e gjeta asnje lidhje te duhur perpos nje biografije se shkurter per autoren Rose Wilder lane e cila eshte vajzae Lora Ingalsit, heroina e serialit me te njohur qe eshte transmetuar edeh tek ne ne kosove atehere ne shqipe, kujt nuk i kujtohet "Shtepija e vogel ne preri" ?  

Me interesoj ai paragrafi kur Rose viziton Bulqizen dhe krahason nje tempull me gur si ai ne Karnakë (francë) dhe Stonhengjin....
Me intereson te dija se a eshet bere ndonje kerkim mbi keto site ndonjehere ?

Qe ketu gjeta edhe nje internaut se çka shkruan per Leken  e Madh sipas Rose Wilder Lane...
================================================

Infobits

Welcome to Frosina's Infobits section. Here you will find a wealth of information related to Albania.

Alexander the Great / Leka i Madh
Date posted: Friday, August 6, 2004
Author: Rose Wilder Lane

AlexSir William Woodthorpe Tarn, of the British Academy, regarded worldwide as having written the definitive work on Alexander the Great, states in the opening paragraph of his book Alexander the Great that "Alexander certainly had from his father (Philip II) and probably from his mother (Olymbia) Illyrian, i.e. Albanian, blood!"*
    During Rose Wilder Lane's visit to Albania in 1921 resulting in the publication in1923 of her book Peaks of Shala, she heard the following rather extraordinary rendition of Albanian oral history about Alexander the Great from an Albanian elder:

"There was at that time two capitals of the united kingdom of Macedonia. There was Pela, between Salonika and Manastir, and there was Emadhija**, the old capital, lying in the valley which is now Mati (a high, fertile plateau north of Tirana, near the coast of northern Albania - ED).

 "Alexander's father, Filip the Second had great houses in both Pela and Emadhija, and before Lec i Madhe was born, his mother left Pela and came back to the original capital, Emadhija. It was there that Lec i Madhe was born, and there he lived until he was out of the cradle and rode on a horse when he first went down into Pela to see his father who came from the city to meet and see his son for the first time.

"Filip the Second was very proud of his son, and his pride led him to the one great foolishness of a good and wise king. He said that he would make Lec i Madhe king of the world, and that was well enough, but he thought to be king of the world a man must be more learned than he himself. Whereas all old men who have watched the ways of the world know that to be strong and ruthless will make a man powerful, but to be learned makes a man full of dreams and hesitations.

  "In his pride and blindness, Filip the Second sent to Greece for an Albanian who had learned the ways of the Greeks, and to that man he gave the boy, to be taught books. (The Albanian's) name was Aristotle, and he came from a family of the tribe of Ajeropi, his father having gone to a village in Macedonia and became a merchant there. Being rich, he sent his son, who was fond of thought rather than of action, to learn the Greek ways of thinking. And it was this man who was brought by Filip the Second to teach his son."***

        * P 1, ALEXANDER THE GREAT, W.W. Tarn, Beacon Press, Boston, 1956
      ** "Emadhija" means in Albanian "the great city"
    *** PP 184, 186, 187, PEAKS OF SHALA, Rose Wilder Lane. Harper Brothers & Publishers, New York & London, 1923

Other nationalities , of course, have long laid claim to Alexander the Great as one of their own - most notably the Macedonians and the Greeks. However, as cited so authoritatively in the opening paragraph of Tarn's book, Alexander the Great can be rightfully identified as an Albanian.

==================================================  ======

Comment by Ela on 8 May 2009:

I am an Albanian artist ans I am working on a project concerning Rose Lane trip to Albania. I am interested on Rose Lane’s photo and other materials concerning her trips to Albania.
Thank you for helping me with information about possible sources.

My email address is: lenilaperi@yahoo.com

Thank you!!

----------


## javan

Shenim:

Kjo histori m’u tregua ne Thethin e siperm ne Pranvere te 1921. Ne vere te 1922 vizitova Matin e shoqeruar nga Annete Marquis dhe Rrok Perolli. Mati eshte nje rrafsh pjellor i mbrojtur nga nje rreth malesh pothuaj te pakalueshme. Nuk eshte pushtuar kurre nga ushtri te huaja, ndonese eshte sulmuar nga Romaket, Turqit dhe Serbet; nga 1920 dhe 1921 burrat e Matit mbrojten me sukses vendin nga artileria Serbe. Kryeministri korent i Shqiperise, Ahmet Bej Mati (ose Ahment Zogu, si perpiqet te binde popullin qe ta quaje, qe kur hoqen titujt ne Shqiperi) eshte prijes i nje familje qe ka udhehequr Matin qe nga cerek shekulli i lirise nden Skenderbeun ne shekullin e pesembedhjete.

Ne ishim te huajt e pare qe vume kemben ne Mat. Ne na u duk vendi, njerezit dhe zakonet shume te ndryshme nga ato te tribeve te Dukagjinit te pershkruara ne kete liber, me perjashtim te mikpritjes se pandryshueshme nder Shqiptaret. Ne vizituam Bulqis (Bulqizen) te shkaterruar tmerresisht nga invazioni Serb ne 1920 dhe 1921, dhe pjeserisht i rame perqark Dibres, qe ju mor Shiperise ne 1913 ashtu si thika i heq syun patates. Komisioni i kufijve shqiptare te Lidhjes se Kombeve ne ate kohe rrinte ne Shkoder, dhe me vjen keq qe Komisionet nuk udhetojne nganjehere neper kufijte qe vendosin vete.

Sa per historine e Lekes se Madh, ne pime ujin e shijshem te shume burimeve me arome te habitshme, ndersa hengrem dreke ne “vendin ku guret e medhenj rrine ne rresht”. Keto gure i shembellejne atyre te Carnac dhe te Stonehenge, por ne nje shkalle shume me te vogel, dhe mund te jene relike te popujve qe jetuan aty para arritjes se Shqiptareve, ose mund te jene ndonje aksident kurioz i formimeve gjeologjike.

Ne vendin e qytetit te Emadhijes gjetem gjurme te cilat na u duken ne menyre te pamohueshme te duarve njerezore. Ato jane ne krye te lugines ne nje hapesire trekendeshe te formuar nga takimi i vargmaleve nje dite udhetimi prej Krujes, keshtjelles se madherishme te shekullit te 15 te ndertuar nga Skenderbeu. Nje ane e kesaj zone trekendore, eshte shtrati i nje burimi qe rrjedh nga baza e maleve perballe, nje gur percjelles sjell uje nga nje burim disa milje larg ne nje shatervan prej te cilit fshati ende merr uje te pijshem. Fshataret thone se ky gur percjelles (tub) eshte ndertuar nga Filipi i Dyte (babai i Aleksandrit te Madh- shenim i javan).

Nga Emadhija vete nuk ka mbetur gje, pervec nje skicezimi me rreshta guresh ne nje pllaje sterile. Keto rreshta jane shume te rregullt, 4-6 kembe te gjere dhe 2-3 kembe te larte; ato formojne katrore dhe drejtkendesha, te sistemuar ne rreshta te lakuar, njelloj si planimetria e shtepive dhe oborreve pergjate ktheses se rrugeve. Guret, ndonese shume demtuar dhe te thyer, jane ne pergjithesi kuba jo perfekte, dhe jane te zinj, ndersa guret e shtratit te lumit jane gelqerore te bardhe, ose gri. Per fat te keq asnje nga ekipi yne nuk kishte njohuri arkeologjike, por observimet tone te pastervitura na binden se nje qytet ka ekzistuar aty kohe para ne te kaluaren, dhe ne besuam te kishim pare majen e mureve te varrosur nga shekujt e erozionit prej maleve ngjitur. Fshataret ne kete pjese te Matit flasin me indiference per kete vend si “qyteti i vjeter i Emadhijes” dhe “vendlindja e Lekes se Madh”.

----------


## javan

Mbreti i pare i Maqedonise (Caranis - nje mbret i huaj) vendoset diku aty rreth viteve 350-400 para eres sone. Mbreteria e ketij e edhe e mbreterve te pasojne, sipas pershkrimit me lart, fillon ne Detin e Zi dhe perfundon ne Adriatik, ne veri te fiseve Greke.

Pse eshte Karanis mbreti i pare? 

Cfare kishte perpara mbreterimit te tij, permbytje apo nje lloj tjeter dinastie?

A eshte datimi i mbeterimit te tij korrekt?

A eshte e sakte te mendojme se Greket ishin vendosur ne disa toka ne Jug ne kohen e  Karanis? Ne se po, kjo do te thote qe permbytja dhe krijimi i deteve kane ndodhur kohe para Karanis, qe perkthehet se nje dinasti tjeter ka ekzistuar para asaj Maqedone. 

A ishte kjo dinasti pararendese (para formimit te deteve) ajo e Trojes, e tille qe perfshinte tokat e pandara ende nga ujerat detare te Ilirikut (Ballkanit), asaj qe sot eshte pertej Egjeut (Azia Minore) dhe Egjiptit, e mbase edhe Italise? 

(Ideja e Trojes si metropol pellazg eshte hedhur nga Baptisti)

A ekzistonte Troja para, apo pas pembytjes se madhe?

----------


## Kreksi

Nje keshtjelle e ndertuar prej perendis mund te jete vetem se pozicioni i Krujes, ose Troja shqiptare !
Mandej edhe autorja e ketij librit habitet me numrin e madh te burimeve te ujit ne rrethin e Matit...qytetit Madheshtor...
A permbajm nje enigme te madhe ne populli shqiptar ?

Kur e paramendojmi  se  si ka ardhur nga skaji tjeter i botes nje grua qe te na shkruj historine tone dhe te interesohet per keto burime, po ne çka bejmi ?

Asgjë, perpos se knaqemi me te dhenat e tjerve, nga Tirana neve na duket teper large mati, ne fund te botes  prandaj preferojmi te heshtim e ti shtjerrim kolltuqet tona..;neve jeta do na shkoje ne keto kolltuqe, nuk i lshojmi lehtë jo...

----------


## javan

f. 25 (Fise te Shales - Dukagjini/Podgorica)

"...Kisha nuk i ka ndryshuar shume zakonet e vjetra te ketyre njerezve, (thote peshkopi qe 10 vjet me pare kishte takuar Edit Durham - shenim i javan). Ata ishin te gjithe katolike te mire dhe shkonin ne meshe. *Por ende i varrosnin te vdekurit pa arkivol, me tri molle ne gjoks, dhe kur ngrinin nje gur ose derrase ne krye te varrit shpesh e gdhendnin jo vetem me kryq por edhe me diell*. Po ashtu cdokush mund te vinte re se lindjes dhe perendimit te diellit ata i benin shenjen e kryqit.

Ai (peshkopi) i toleronte keto gjera. Me se fundi, Zoti i Mire qe gjithnje pas Diellit. 

Nuk ishte e cuditshme qe ato qe kisha degjuar per zakonet e marteses me kishin habitur, tha; une nuk duhej te shikoja per gjurme martese permes rrembimit ose blerjes; baza e ceremonise se fisit eshte adhurimi zjarrit. (Adhurimi i zjarrit mbahet si vecori e fiseve te lashta Persiane, apo ketu kemi te bejme me adhurimin e Vatres/Hestia/e me vone Vestalet?- shenim i javan)

Ne diten e marteses nusja, e veshur ne detaje te perpunuara, merret me te bertitura e kundershtime praj saj nga shtepia e te jatit, dhe i dergohet familjes se dhenderrit nga vellezerit e vet ne sinoret mes tokave te te dy fiseve. Me qe cdo fis eshte teknikisht nje familje e madhe, me te njejtin paraardhes, *nuk lejohet martesa brenda fisit*. Nusja merr me vete nga shtepia nje dhurate te pandryshueshme, nje mashe vatre. Kur arrin ne shtepine e burrit ajo ze nje vend te perulur ne nje qoshe, dhe rri ne kembe me duar te kryqezuara ne kraharor, me syte perdhe, dhe per tri dite e tri net asaj i kerkohet te qendroje ne te njejtin pozicion pa i ngritur syte, pa levizur, pa ngrene e pa pire.

"Ndonese une besoj", tha peshkopi duke buzeqeshur, "qe ajo ka marre masa te fshehe ushqim dhe pije ne rrobat qe ka veshur, dhe pa dyshim qe nena e burrit kujdeset qe ajo te pushoje pak kur te tere jane ne gjume." Dhe ai shpjegoi qe ky zakon vjen qe nga kohet e lashta kur babai i cdo shtepie ishte po ashtu gardiani prifteror i zjarrit, dhe cdokush qe vinte te kerkonte zjarr duhej te qendronte me nderim ne ate pozicion, i heshtur, para vatres, derisa prifti t'ja jepte. Nusja, e porsaardhur ne familje, eshte lutese per dhuraten e zjarrit, te jetes, te Misterit qe mundeson vazhdimesine e races.

Ne diten e trete ajo vendos nje brez te trashe qe tregon se eshte e martuar, dhe qe ketej e tutje vjen perqark shtepise duke ju bindur urdherave te me te vjeterve, gjithmone ne kembe deri sa te jete lejuar te ulet, dhe per 6 muaj nuk flet, pervec se po t'i drejtohen asaj. Eshte detyre e saj te kujdeset per zjarrin, dhe me mashen e vet t'u ndeze cigaret cilitdo qe e pi nga familja, ose nga miqte. Disa here, kur eshte e mundur ajo dhe i shoqi shkojne edhe ne kishe per t'u martuar. Zakonisht ajo nuk e ka pare te shoqin deri ne momentin kur vjen ne shtepi te tij, pasi i takon nje fisi tjeter dhe martesa eshte bere me krushqi nga familjet.

".........Burrat dhe grate jane shoke te mire; ata pothuaj nuk grinden kurre dhe jane te dedikuar ndaj femijeve...."

----------


## javan

f.28

Ai (peshkopi) mblodhi supet. "Eshte menyra e tyre per te zabtuar ligjin, Ligjin e Lekes, qe vjen tek ata qe ne kohet parahistorike. Dhe Shqiptaret jane shume te vendosur me zakonet e veta."

Ai mbushi gotat me vere. "Ju nuk duhet t'e beni gabim me njerezit e mi," tha ai. "*Tagri gjakut eshte e keqe, shume e keqe, por eshte menyra e tyre e vetme per te zbatuar ligjet, te cilat jane pergjithesisht te admirueshme*.

"*Tagri i gjakut nuk eshte nje dicka e paligjshme, sic mendojne disa here te huajt. Nuak ka asgje te beje me probleme personale apo urrejtjen. Ai eshte nje forme e ndeshkimit kapital, te tille qe ka cdo komb, dhe rregullohet ne menyren me strikte.*

"Ju duhet te kujtoni se ne keto male ne nuk jemi pushtuar kurre nga qeverisje te huaja. Perandoria Romake pretendon te kete pushtuar Shqiperine, e vertete, sic bene Turqit me vone, por as Roma as Kostandinopoja nuk qene te afta te cojne qeverisje ne keto male. *Njerezit jetuan ashtu sic jetonin perpara diteve te Greqise, pervec influences se Kishes.* *Kjo eshte nje menyre e thjeshte, shoqeri komunistike, pa prone private apo trup qeveritar te organizuar.* *I vetmi ligj eshte ai moral, i detyruar per zbatim permes tradites, zakoneve dhe aprovimit te pergjithshem.* Babai i familjes behet prijes i fisit, por ai nuk ka fuqi te tille te qe kundshtoje ligjin moral, Ligjin e Lashte te Lekes. Ka nje tradite siopas se ciles gjithe ketij grupi te madh fisesh i eshte dhene ligji moral nga nje burre i quajtur Leke (nonje nga mbreterit e Maqedonise me lart, apo ndonje Leke shume me i hershem pas mendimit tim- shenim i javan) por ky padyshim eshte bere nje mit te cilit i eshte shtuar me kalimin e kohes.

"Ky ligj i Lekes bazohet ne *nderin personal* *qe po ashtu eshte nderi i Fisit*. Nj eburre ose nje fis duhet ta ndeshkoje fyerjen me nderin e vrasjes te personit qe e ka kryer. Keshtu, ne se nje anetar i fisit eshte vrare padrejtesisht nga nje burre i nje fisi tjeter; ne se nje grua eshte vjedhur, plagosur ose sulmuar; ne se nje pjese e prones se fisit eshte vjedhur; ne se burri i nje fisi nuk mban Besen (fjalen e Nderit) lidhur me nje ceshtje toke,, lufte, martese, ose vaditjeje- ketu do te gjeni nje sistem te shkelqyer e te admirueshem vadites (vertet, nuk e sollen ate "greket" Poseidon/Cecrop ??  :buzeqeshje:  - shenim i javan)- atehere krimi eshte ndeshkueshem me vdekje. Por ne se keto krime jane kryer ndaj nje anetari te te njejtit fis, atehere shtepia e  fajtorit digjet, dhe ai debohet nga fisi per te jetuar vetem ne humbetire."
__________________

Cili popull mund te mburret per organizimin e nje jete sociale ne forme te decentralizuar (pa nevoje qeverisjeje) por te tille qe ruan kodin moral dhe qe nuk i jep shkas makuterise (sepse nuk ka prone private, por prone komunale te fisit)? 

Ligji me i decentralizuar federal qe njoh une eshte ne Amerike, por a suporton ai moralin e individit dhe mungesen e vanitetit? Me sa duket Kanuni nuk ka paralel organizativ edhe sot ne shekullin XXI, por ajo qe e ben ate te parikthyeshem eshte humbja e tradites, e cila pas shpjegimit me lart luan rolin e policise/detyrueshmerise.

Ndonje kandidat per te folur kunder KANUNIT?

----------

